# How Long Before THC Enters Urine After Smoking?



## Smot_poker (Oct 9, 2009)

So i really effed myself this time. i got a UA yesterday and then smoked today. Then after my blunt, i got a call from my PO saying i would be given another UA tomorrow. God i really want to beat the bejeezus out of myself for being so dumb. 

How long does it take before my piss will be tainted? I only took maybe 10 hits, but the weed was really good.... Should i start asking around for some pure urine to substitute, or should i just drink some water and call it good?


----------



## the chef (Oct 9, 2009)

Your screwed move out of the country NOW! I would say it takes 24hrs or less and you should prob. look into some cover ups if its your thing, also letting people know your on p.o. is not always a good idea, questions can be worded so they reveal nothing about you, Gl.


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 9, 2009)

millions of people are on probation in this country, most for smoking weed. saying that i am on probation reveals absolutely nothing about myself except for that minute fact. 

anyways, i macgyvered a little bottle that i'm going to get someone's clean piss in, then scotch tape it to my thang. lol don't judge me.


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2009)

a "real" man would use "gorilla tape"....


----------



## the chef (Oct 9, 2009)

:rofl: hick your a riot! not judging just trying to help.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 9, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> i macgyvered a little bottle that i'm going to get someone's clean piss in, then scotch tape it to my thong.


  Just be sure that the lid is on the bottle and i hope you don't have a cold morning ! I know i'd be flat out taping anything to my Henry winkler on a cold morning ..but... umm i am a white man !


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 9, 2009)

so the bottle is all filled up, the hand warmer has been activated, and i have a date with danger in about an hour..... i am freaking out right now. holy shizzzz my stomach feels like i'm stuck in that area of a roller coaster right before you go down the huuuuuge drop....

anyways, whats going down is that i'm going to tape the hand warmer to the bottle to keep the contents warm, and i'm going to tape the bottle to my junk. then i will also tape the cap to my junk as well so it can't fall or anything (it happened before at a drug treatment center in my youth, and i had to dump out the cup and redo it. it made for an awkward situation then, and again when my mom got the results). anyways, i have a thing that will control the flow so that it doesn't just all pour out at once, and it will sound like peeing, and once i get the pee in the cup, all i have to do is zip up my pants and i'm good to go. 

and then on the upside, i'm wired with adrenaline for like 4 hours after the fact. i've done this many times in the past, and it worked every time except when i fumbled with the cap, and i'm going to prevent that this time. 

wish me luck people. i need some yellow mojo right about now.


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 9, 2009)

i'm leaving now...... i'm gonna go through with this **** easy peasy.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

I know many who have done that...as long as its warm u should be fine.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

one of u's gave me nightmares the other night about being drug tested for work after readin the post ..I am not even working til feb or march and they dont test...Shizers.


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 9, 2009)

i pulled it off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the guy was watching me and my arms and legs were shaking like there was an earthquake, but i pulled that off nonetheless. 

the weight that has been taken off my chest probably could have been used in a weight lifting world championship.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Never heat the bottle to the temp guage on the specimen they have them altered to catch you just an FYI. So 98 might mean 115 or such


----------



## FUM (Oct 9, 2009)

Water purification tabs. Two (2) pills in a one (1) liter drink. Shake it and drink it down,it's worked for me a long time ago. I would suggest that you clean up your act,and get all the ** behind ya. Then you'll be free to do it all over agin.NOT!!!!!!! Good luck. If we don't here from ya we'll know where your at.


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 10, 2009)

i'm looking at this UA as another chance. i was offered another chance at the start of probation by my PO, and i cleaned up my act big time, but it's time for a little touch up work, ya know? i've really been slacking lately. i told one of my friends that if i smoke again before i'm off probation he is authorized to kick me in the 'nads as many times, and as hard as he wants. that should be a sufficient deterrent even if the thought of jail doesn't do it.


----------

